# Help choosing first DA for pro use



## dj.freddo01 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi guys, 

i own a detailing company in the republic of Ireland, we have been operating for around 12 months and its going from strength to strength - We recently have had a awful lot of requests for paint correction so we are looking at purchasing our first DA, This is were i hope some of you guys can help 

i was at first decided on purchasing the following
-DAS-6 PRO Plus Chemical Guys Kit
- Chemical Guys - V36 Cutting Polish
- Chemical Guys - Jet Seal 109
- 3M 3434 Masking Tape
- Vertool - 12e Mini Dual Action polisher
- Chemical Guys - Orange 4" Hex-Logic Pad
- Chemical Guys - Green 4" Hex-Logic Pad
- Chemical Guys - Black 4" Hex-Logic Pad
- Chemical Guys - V34 Hybrid Compound

now the guys at CYC have been great but alot of detailer's in the UK i have spoke to for advice are strongly recommending Koche Chemie so now my question to you guys is this.

- What would you reccomend as a starting point and general compound / polish combination, i fully understand that over time i will acquire more polishes / pads etc as every paint is different. I have chosen to get 2 polishers as the 6Pro+ cannot use spot pads and i believe it would be difficult to do bumpers and trim panels etc with the 15mm throw.

anyway ive probably rambled enough typical irish over complicate everything, 


Thanks for any advice
Aaron


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

hard cal, problem is a DA is limited from what i have read to what you can achieve and whilts safer and rotary will get you faster results and more efficient on harder paints/coats? could be wrong and await the pros 

pad wise i'd want pretty much one of everything, compoiund, plish, finishing pad etc..... makes wise theres alot i still like 3m pads though but havent tried all out there.

why cant the das 6 pro use spot pads?


----------



## dj.freddo01 (Jul 29, 2015)

alan hanson said:


> hard cal, problem is a DA is limited from what i have read to what you can achieve and whilts safer and rotary will get you faster results and more efficient on harder paints/coats? could be wrong and await the pros
> 
> pad wise i'd want pretty much one of everything, compoiund, plish, finishing pad etc..... makes wise theres alot i still like 3m pads though but havent tried all out there.
> 
> why cant the das 6 pro use spot pads?


alan, thanks for the comment, im 100% staying away from the rotary until i have learnt a skill, i am planning on purchasing the silverline rotary to learn with but it wont be used professionally,

i agree with pads 100% thanks for verifying that - with regards to the 6Pro+ as im away it just cant accept the 3'' backing plate - the 6Pro can but not the 6Pro+


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

thats my fault didnt even see or know about the plus i have the pro and thought next is rotary.


----------



## dj.freddo01 (Jul 29, 2015)

alan hanson said:


> thats my fault didnt even see or know about the plus i have the pro and thought next is rotary.


not a problem Alan, as far as i know the progression with polishers is

DA > Large throw DA > Fixed rotation DA > Rotary > Pneumatic

i believe so anyway im sure someone else may be able to clarify 

if you were to reccomend a Polish / Pad package for me what would it be and why ?? i value all oppinons so please feel free to leave your personal recommendation.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello to the South from the North!

Aaron, a lot of people start with/reccomend M105 & M205 as a starting point, with M205 doing most jobs pretty well. I believe (correct me if wrong) that they are diminishing abrasives and so can be polished with for as long as required. 
I haven't used Koch Chemie but I have heard good about it too.
For a DA, make sure and see the Clean your car group buy for Das6pro if you haven't already.

Had to laugh at the typical Irish thing, my posts are exactly the same lol

Good man,
Rían P


----------



## dj.freddo01 (Jul 29, 2015)

Rían P said:


> Hello to the South from the North!
> 
> Aaron, a lot of people start with/reccomend M105 & M205 as a starting point, with M205 doing most jobs pretty well. I believe (correct me if wrong) that they are diminishing abrasives and so can be polished with for as long as required.
> I haven't used Koch Chemie but I have heard good about it too.
> ...


Hi rian, i actually was just looking at the das6pro as that can use spot pads, my thinking is this:

instead of the das6pro+ & the vertool12e get only the Das6Pro with the spot pad backing plate along with the meguiars polish / compounds you recommend then with the £££ i have saved i would put towards http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-DT-156-Paint-Coating-Thickness-Gauge-Meter-Tester-F-NF-Probes-1250-Im-/231069117662?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item35cccaecde&clk_rvr_id=908188491488&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true & http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pro-swirl-spotting-torch-detailing-machine-polishing-NOT-3m-sungun/131620802854?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D33661%26meid%3Da001709139e1494c9de0c16beba6860b%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D131605655698. i believe that would be money spent wiser then in the future it leaves me open to upgrade to a rupes Etc and still retain the 6pro for spot work ?? hopefully that all came out ok

PS: where abouts in this beautiful island are you buddy


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

dj.freddo01 said:


> Hi rian, i actually was just looking at the das6pro as that can use spot pads, my thinking is this:
> 
> instead of the das6pro+ & the vertool12e get only the Das6Pro with the spot pad backing plate along with the meguiars polish / compounds you recommend then with the £££ i have saved i would put towards http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-DT-156-Paint-Coating-Thickness-Gauge-Meter-Tester-F-NF-Probes-1250-Im-/231069117662?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item35cccaecde&clk_rvr_id=908188491488&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true & http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pro-swirl-spotting-torch-detailing-machine-polishing-NOT-3m-sungun/131620802854?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D33661%26meid%3Da001709139e1494c9de0c16beba6860b%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D131605655698. i believe that would be money spent wiser then in the future it leaves me open to upgrade to a rupes Etc and still retain the 6pro for spot work ?? hopefully that all came out ok
> 
> PS: where abouts in this beautiful island are you buddy


I'd say that's probably a better idea Aaron. A paint depth gauge will probably be very useful an save you any 'red faces' in case of a strikthrough. The Das6 pro would probably suffice, unless people think otherwise. I don't have one yet but do plan to get one.
With the meguiars, it's just what I hear a bit about, I've never used them (I'm still at the 'read a lot' stage). There are probably better polish combinations out there, it's all about seeing what gets good chat.

As you say, with the Das6 pro, you have the opportunity to upgrade later when your paint correction part of the business grows, keeping the das6 pro for bumpers, intricate areas.

Now don't what I say as Gospel, you being a professional detailer, you obviously know a lot more about it than I. I spend a lot of time reading threads and just bank the information learned.

Anyway it's a possible start.

Rían P


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

For Pro use? Flex, Rupes, Festool. Buy well, buy once, make the job easier, quicker. :thumb:


----------



## dj.freddo01 (Jul 29, 2015)

suds said:


> For Pro use? Flex, Rupes, Festool. Buy well, buy once, make the job easier, quicker. :thumb:


Yes pro use, I was looking at the rupes but it cannot use spot pads and I don't plan on shelling out close £1000 for a rupes and a rupes spot machine, i understand what your saying about buy once etc but that's basically what I'm doing, what's I've 'outgrown' this das 6pro I will upgrade to a rupes 15es then I have best of both worlds


----------

